# Buildings at the KC Convention



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a building when I was at the National Garden RR Convention when it was in KC.

The building looked like it was made of stone. It was rather heavy.

Had it on a table and it fell of It is in a bunch of pieces. 

I would like to get another one. Any one got a source for it. 

It is not the "Show" building that looks like a farm house 

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sue Piper?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

toddalin said:


> Sue Piper?




What about Sue Piper?

Got a link? 

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

John J said:


> What about Sue Piper?
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> JJ


 
Couldn't remember the name of her company.

http://rainbowridgekits.com/


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stone works, they use real stones and concrete


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

denray said:


> Stone works, they use real stones and concrete



This appears to be a white Resin of some kind. 

And it is heavy 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Picture pleaseJJ


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

That was no farmhouse, that was Auntie Em's house from the Wizard of Oz. I've got it and the complete set of Oz characters that was also available at the KC Convention.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ that house was the convetion house, or Dorthy's house, that represented auntie Em's house of the wizard of oz.
Contact David Roberts, he has several more.
David Roberts [email protected] is his email.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I just put that house out in my new GRR extension after storing it for a few years. I quite like it, crisply done and just right for my scale

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya..but JJ said in OP...
Not the SHOW building..
Think that lets Auuntie Em's farm house off the hook...

What else was sold at the convention...

JJ...did ya get a pic of the pieces yet!??

We're trying to help ya bud!!

Dirk - got mine..stored still..nice n safe!!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There was Pomona station that was poly resin at the show also. but it was at swgrs also.
David


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

gscaleisfun said:


> There was Pomona station that was poly resin at the show also. but it was at swgrs also.
> David


Yea it was the Pomona Station.

Anyone got a source for it.?

JJ


----------

